# Cyprus T-shirt 2010



## bircanboss (Nov 25, 2009)

*Cyprus T-shirt 2010 with pic and video!*

Hi guys! Just wanted to show you what we print here in Cyprus. This is one of our new Cyprus prints for 2010. Tell me what you think, thanks!

Here's the video link: [media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BlSJvOMwtsU[/media]
sorry about the quality it's from a mobile phone.


----------



## Nichlo (Dec 5, 2007)

That was awesome!


----------



## bircanboss (Nov 25, 2009)

Nichlo said:


> That was awesome!


Thanks Jack! Glad you liked it!


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

Nice, and printed by hand, I like it.


----------



## bircanboss (Nov 25, 2009)

wormil said:


> Nice, and printed by hand, I like it.


Thanks Rick! 6 color job, printed 1000 transfers,took me about 3 days nonstop. The artwork took about the same amount of time. We'll see if it sells in the summer!


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

Are you using any additives or is that straight up plastisol?


----------



## bircanboss (Nov 25, 2009)

wormil said:


> Are you using any additives or is that straight up plastisol?


Straight up plastisol, the trick is to print the white twice (print the white pass it through the dryer and then print it again) I use really cheap offset paper, if I don't do 2 whites the edges of the print rise up and it's really hard to get it off the paper. I've printed like this for 15 years and have had no problems, the prints last for years. I've actually seen some of my t-shirt still being worn that I did when I first started


----------

